# frozen embryo transfer due to OHS



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

I had my egg collection today, but due to 20 eggs being successfully harvested was told that there was a risk of ovarian hyperstimulation and therefore I need to have all resulting embryos frozen. I am really disappointed as had heard that fresh transfer is much more successful. Would welcome any similar experiences/advice. This is my third cycle of IVF. Have responded on previous occasions quite well at all stages (despite negative outcome!) but never produced this many eggs. Being treated at the Hewlitt centre Liverpool.


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Sarah
That is really really hard, I had exactly the same thing happen on my fourth attempt, I had 36 eggs and I think they say anything over 20 then you have hyperstimulated. I know how disapointed you are feeling now I really do. I went against doctors wishes and went to BLAST anyway, unfortunately it was unsuccessful. I spoke to the nurses after EC and said I was going to go ahead despite what Doc said they said to eat loads of protein to try and reduce risk of OHSS. Mine failed so I guess I should have listened to Doc's - so hard tho. 

If you wanna chat just shout.

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for your reply, I really appreciate it as feel I am in limbo at the moment. Still waiting to find out from Liverpool hospital whether they would be prepared to go ahead with fresh transfer, as I am borderline with 20 eggs. I am sore, but otherwise feel fine after EC yesterday. Hard to know what to do if the decision is put back into my hands - I have read a few stories about OHS on this site and it doesn't sound nice. I wonder exactly how risky it would be for me to go ahead if I get the choice? Also unsure how I would recognise early signs of OHS.

This is a lovely site - I wish that I had known about it when I went through my two previous IVF cycles.

Good luck with your ongoing treatment!   xx


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Eat loads and loads of protein hun, there is shakes you can get from the chemist this helps stop OHSS,

Good luck let me know how thiings go

Sarah xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi again Sarah  

The hospital took the decision out of my hands & froze everything after all, so no ET today  . Probably the right decision as I feel rough as hell - stomach bloated & have fever so bright red cheeks - in fact I look like Noddy!

The advice about protein shakes is useful as I have no appetite & have been wondering how to get the advised protein into my body without throwing it up. Will get my hub to get some on way back from work.

Going back to bed now - thanks for your support!

Sarah xx

ps - On the plus side they managed to freeze 14 embryos so will be able to start FET cycle once things settle down  .


----------



## Sarah D (Jul 27, 2004)

Wow

14 embies is fab and to be honest i think you are doing the right thing you need to be in good health to give them the best chance.

Just praying for AF need it to come before Friday otherwise will have to delay baseline scan.

Stay in bed, keep warm and get sorted at least FET is a smoother process keep me informed loads of luck 

Sarah xx


----------

